# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  بكاء   السماء  واﻻرض

## ابو همام

*هل  سبق   سمعت  بكاء  السموات  واﻻرض ؟
يقول  الله   عز  وجل  حين  اهللك قوم   فرعون  
{فما  بكت   عليهم  السماء واﻻرض  وماكانوا   منظرين }
روى   ابن   جريرة  فى  تفسيره لهذه  اﻻية    عن   بن  عباس  رضى  الله  عنه     : ان  رجﻻ  قال  له  يا  ابا  العباس   رايت  قول  الله تعالى  (فما بكت )  فهل تبكى السماء واﻻرض على احد؟
فقال  رضى الله  عنه    :نعم  انه    ليس  احد  من الخﻻئق   اﻻ  وله  باب   فى السماء    منه  ينزل  رزقه   ومنه  يصعد  عمله   فاذا  مات المؤمن   فاغلق بابه   من  السماء الذى    كان  يصعد  به  عمله     وينزل  منه   رزقه   فقد بكى  عليه  ..
واذا   فقده مصﻻه  فى  اﻻرض  التى   كان يصلى  فيها   ويذكر   الله   عزوجل  فيها   بكت  عليه  ..
قال  ابن العباس  ان  اﻻرض  تبكى على  المؤمن  اربعين  صباحا 
فقلت  له  :  اتبكى اﻻرض ؟
قال    اتعجب   ومالﻻرض  ﻻتبكى   على  عبد  كان   يعمرها   بالركوع   وتسبيحه  فيها   كدوى  النحل  
وحين   تعمر  مكانك    وغرفتك  بصﻻة  وذكر   وتﻻوة  كتاب  الله  عزوجل  وهى ستبكى  عليك  يوم   تفارقها   عاجﻵ او  اجﻵ   وسيفقدك  بيتك   وغرفتك   التى  كنت  تاوى  اليها   سنين  عددا ..
اللهم  رزقتنا   نعمة   اﻻسﻻم   من  غير  ان   نسألك  فﻻ تحرمنا الجنة  ونحن  نسألك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام عليك يا ابو همام يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم ارزقنا العمل الصالح واهدنا لى ما تحبه وترضاه
جزاك الله خير وفى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله
*

----------


## زول هناك

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*بارك الله فيك وزادنا واياك علما نافعا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياسلام عليك يا ابو همام يا رائع



تسلم  كتير  حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

اللهم ارزقنا 
العمل الصالح واهدنا لى ما تحبه وترضاه
جزاك الله خير وفى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله



اللهم  اميييييين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

جزاك الله خير



بارك  الله   فيك  اخى  العزيز
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف
					

بارك الله فيك وزادنا واياك علما نافعا



اللهم   اميييييين
                        	*

----------

